

A Better Way to Learn Swift: Build Modern iOS Apps - tilt
https://thinkster.io/ios-tutorial/a-better-way-to-learn-swift/

======
diegonetto
Anybody use Swift for iOS game development? I've been meaning to check it out,
but it seems that the hype has died down a bit since Apple announced it.

~~~
adamjleonard
It will be the way to go in the upcoming years!

~~~
diegonetto
At this point, for a new iOS developer, would it make sense committing
entirely to Swift training?

~~~
adamjleonard
I would go with yes. It's much easier language to learn and understand as a
beginner. The hardest part is learning all the iOS libraries to be honest.

